# Venison loin, KalamazooKid style!



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I just have to share. We've been doing venison loin and wild turkey breasts like this for years - it's so simple and damn good. 

This is one side from an average doe taken a week ago. 










Cut into 1/4" cutlets - if an older deer, give a few pounds with a mallet. 










Dip in bowl with one egg and a cup of milk (or half n half, whatever). Then dust with your favorite breadcrumb recipe. Pan fry in olive oil (be sure to get sizzling before putting cutlets in). 










Serve HOT with a white mushroom gravy (just our choice, use whatever). 










In our house, this pan lasts about 2 minutes. Awesome.

And like I said, if you're looking for a new way to cook a turkey, try this. If you're lucky enough to have some fresh morel mushrooms - make that white gravy with them and you'll have one spectacular springtime meal. Invite me over and I'll let you know how you did!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sorry...but I can't help but cringe when I see what you did to venison loin. I'm sure it tasted great, I don't question that, but the idea of frying a wonderful piece of meat like that just goes against how I believe venison loin should be cooked. I will only grill mine to med-rare with the only other exeption being if I stuff a loin after searing and put it in the oven. 

I certainly don't mean to bash you or your methods, as I'm sure it tasted great. I would just try your method with a lesser cut, like steaks off the hind quarter...not the loins.... 

And I do feel like a hypocrite because I hate it when people "knock it before they try it"...which is exactly what I'm doing. 

Thanks for sharing though...maybe I will give it a try with some steak before I try it with loin and maybe...just maybe I'll be eating my words.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good. Similar to chicken fried steak..I usually do mine on the grill, too, but that looks good. Bad me, I dunk each bite of mine in BBQ sauce! :yikes:


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good, will have to try that one.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Bobberbill, barbeque sauce ??????
U must not be cooking it right 

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

To each his own Thill. We cook loins a half dozen different ways, this happens to be a favorite. "Lesser cuts" tend to get ground or made into jerky around here!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

KalamazooKid said:


> To each his own Thill. We cook loins a half dozen different ways, this happens to be a favorite. "Lesser cuts" tend to get ground or made into jerky around here!


I hear ya. I will definitely try this on wild turkey breasts. Thanks for sharing. ..sorry to be a Debbie downer.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> Bobberbill, barbeque sauce ??????
> U must not be cooking it right
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830


I cook it right!:lol::lol: I like BBQ sauce on my vennie..


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

thill said:


> I hear ya. I will definitely try this on wild turkey breasts. Thanks for sharing. ..sorry to be a Debbie downer.



That's where I started with this, turkeys are simply awesome this way.


----------

